# RL-23



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So I've been working with this powder for a while now and figured I'd share some preliminary results. My findings are that this powder works great as a replacement for any RL-22 application. However, the two are NOT the same. I would recommend using printed data or speaking with tech staff at Alliant when developing loads. Being that RL-23 is shown to be a slower burning powder, I expected my final loads to be a tad more than RL-22. This did not end up being the case.

In my 280AI, I previously loaded 59.0 grains of RL-22 behind a 162 A-Max for a MV of just over 3000. I'm getting the same velocity with 57.0 grains of RL-23 and my SD numbers have been hovering around 5-7 FPS for 5-shot groups! Looking back at my notes, the RL-22 loads ran just under 20 FPS SD. Groups are just slightly better on average with the RL-23 but differences are miniscule with the margin of error being well within the constraints of the trigger operator at around .6 for both loads.

In talking with the folks at Alliant, I've discovered that the new RL powders are not only designed to be much more temperature robust, but that they also have copper fouling elimination properties similar to CFE-223 which is another great characteristic for the overbore magnum cartridges that they are designed to serve. 

In my opinion this is great powder and seems to be an improvement to one of the best magnum fuels around in RL-22. I have a keg of RL-26 that is on the agenda next.....as soon as the Redding Dies arrive for the 28 Nosler that is.-------SS


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for that update. I bought some RL 23 a while back but have not played around with it yet.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I REALLY like RL-22 .... sounds like a should give RL 23 a try as well.

I've heard of awesome results with RL-26. I'd expect good things from your 28 Nosler!


----------

